# Solved: Startup never finishes



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition R2. I re-booted it and after itstarted up again it had 2 troubles. First the Fan has suddenly started spinning way to fast and makes a loud noise. Secondly before the login menu where it says "Applying computer settings", "Windows is starting up" and "Preparing network connections" it seems to freeze. It never passes the "Applying computer Settings" messege. Please reply.


----------



## mich2212001 (Jul 31, 2008)

what server do u have?
is it a build?
was this the first time for this server to run after installation?
has it been running before?
how manay power supplies does this server has?
CPU?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

There is a service that is failing to start. Try to boot into safe mode and check the application log to see what is failing.


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

To answer the 1st reply Its Server 2003 Enterprise R2 no build (I don't think). The CPU is an old Intel but the fan above it is making a massive noise which it shouldn't. I had the Server about 2-3 weeks. And the boot took place after I installed Active Directory.


----------



## mich2212001 (Jul 31, 2008)

as srhoades said, try to boot to safe mode & see where it hongs at, the loading process of drivers will hang some where, the last lilne that your safe mode stops at means the OS is having issues loading them. 
do you have deamon-tool installed?
how long did you wait for it to laod?
do u have any raid card installed?


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

I dont use Daemon tools as it is used as an Administration Server. I have to wait forever for the startup (unless it's in safe mode). But i'm gonna try the log now. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

I've descided to just get the Server setup/boot disk and re-install the OS. This will also wipe all the failed components. I only had free things that take 5 mins to install and Ranger Suite (Administration software) which is on my USB as a backup.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Well, while your solution does work in the future it would be to your benefit to try and figure it out in case you have a mission critical server that can't be just formatted and reinstalled.


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

I think it was the Domain or Active directory or the Exchange server. it was a 90% chance of being one of them.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Remove your network cable from the server & then start the system.


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

It too late now i re-installed Server 2003. I might buy a bigger sized HDD and upgrade to Server 2008 or this new one that is planned to come out with Windows 7.


----------

